# Flat roof with weather watch leak barrier



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Ajax,

Ice/Water is not designed for flat roof applications or long term exposure. 

How much pitch did you put into the roof or is it still flat?


----------



## ajax911 (Aug 31, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> Ajax,
> 
> Ice/Water is not designed for flat roof applications or long term exposure.
> 
> How much pitch did you put into the roof or is it still flat?


almost none, I used pitch just in some areas. The rolls I put came pre-pitched already. I just had to stick them together to OSB like wallpapers.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Post up a picture of the roof once you have 5 posts. 

That will get you more feedback and ideas from the regulars.

FYI...what you have isn't adequate and it will require a re-roof.


----------



## ajax911 (Aug 31, 2014)

Here is a photo right after the rain today.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Look at the single ply roofing systems out there and get a suitable roof (EPDM, TPO) membrane down on that substrate before it starts leaking.


----------



## ajax911 (Aug 31, 2014)

Windows on Wash said:


> Look at the single ply roofing systems out there and get a suitable roof (EPDM, TPO) membrane down on that substrate before it starts leaking.


Thank you for your help. So I will just use this seal as a glue 

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/black-knight-roof-seal/901729

by this roll 

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/slate-suface-roll-roofing-black/917425

and glue it to the current surface and it should be ok, correct ?


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

No wrong products. 

If it were me I'd do it in EPDM like Windows said, but I don't think in this situation that would be a good alternative for you. 

I would suggest looking that the self adhering asphalt rolls. GAF makes a good one and so do many other companies. 

Remove the 'cap' metal, nail down the appropriate base sheet over what you have there bring it up the walls and over. Then install the granulated cap sheet. Separately flash walls. Make sure to pick up some 3" asphalt impregnated membrane and some mastic for corners and laps.

http://www.gaf.com/Roofing/Residential/Products/Low_Slope_Membrane/Liberty


----------



## ajax911 (Aug 31, 2014)

1985gt said:


> No wrong products.
> 
> If it were me I'd do it in EPDM like Windows said, but I don't think in this situation that would be a good alternative for you.
> 
> ...


Than you for the tip. So basically I need to buy this

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/liberty-cap-black/985915

and simply apply it on the top of what I already have and it should make it, right ?


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

No I would put the proper base sheet down. Nail it down. Follow the directions very very closely.


----------



## ajax911 (Aug 31, 2014)

1985gt said:


> No I would put the proper base sheet down. Nail it down. Follow the directions very very closely.


I see, I am just wondering how bad would it be if I put it on my current layer ? Dont really want to remove it. I was reading that waterproof is also used and underneath layer. 

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

No need to remove what you have simply nail the liberty nail base to it. I would be concerned about proper adhesion with the weather watch and the liberty cap sheet.


----------



## ajax911 (Aug 31, 2014)

1985gt said:


> No need to remove what you have simply nail the liberty nail base to it. I would be concerned about proper adhesion with the weather watch and the liberty cap sheet.


Something like that ? 

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/triply-75-base-sheet/985922

Just nail it to what I have and glue the Liberty Cap Black on the top ?


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't think they sell the liberty nailbase at home Depot. Your better off going to a proper roofing supplier, a good one can help make sure you get the proper compatible materials as well.
Your in Canada, whereabouts?


----------



## ajax911 (Aug 31, 2014)

PatChap said:


> I don't think they sell the liberty nailbase at home Depot. Your better off going to a proper roofing supplier, a good one can help make sure you get the proper compatible materials as well.
> Your in Canada, whereabouts?


Brampton


----------



## PatChap (Nov 17, 2012)

Find the nearest spar-marathon, or possibly Herman's Building centre, should have both closeby.They will guide you as to what you need. Spar should have the Certainteed flintlastic line, or the BP/iko versions. Whatever you buy get the mechanically attached base, not the self adhered.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Can you please share the recent pictures of it.


----------



## ajax911 (Aug 31, 2014)

alexjoe said:


> Can you please share the recent pictures of it.


this one made couple of days ago after the rain


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Question, where does the water drain on this roof? I don't see any drainage hence the water ponding.


----------



## ajax911 (Aug 31, 2014)

1985gt said:


> Question, where does the water drain on this roof? I don't see any drainage hence the water ponding.


right,, it is just on the right side right where the picture ends, not in the frame. there use to be lake here before, now just small spots still after I fixed it.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

A cricket would eliminate those puddles.


----------

